# Nanas with Feathers



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Help my Nanas are edged with a featherly looking dark algae. How do I gert rid of it?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like you have BBA... Check out the Algae Finder on how to get rid of it.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh copper,yikes. Thanks Trenac but there`s no way I can remover all my inverts,MTS and cherry shrimp. Guess I could remove the Nanas for treatment.
Forgive my ignorance but can I use iiodine meant for human cuts?( an I going to regreat saying that)


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

i think you can just physically remove it and increase the co2 dosage to the tank.. should keep it off..


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

MaryPa said:


> Oh copper,yikes. Thanks Trenac but there`s no way I can remover all my inverts,MTS and cherry shrimp. Guess I could remove the Nanas for treatment.
> Forgive my ignorance but can I use iiodine meant for human cuts?( an I going to regreat saying that)


You don't want to use copper with inverts, thats for sure. Your best bet will be to do steps 1-5 instead. Just be consistent and have a lot of patience.

The type of iodine you use for shrimp is marine iodine. There is no ignorance in asking what you don't know.


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for your help,this was stressing me big time. I`ll get an SAE as soon as the LFS opens.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Mary,

As you've learned, this can be a tough algae to deal with. Certainly SAEs will help. Remember not to overfeed so that they will focus on the algae.

Also, what is your fertilization routine?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Flourish Excel is great for killing BBA. I don't have any dosing guidelines, but I pour in about triple the dose, the algae will turn red in a few days, and then start to go away. 

Ben


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Art,I was more of a fish person than plants. I just started using "Plant Gro" in my tanks last week because some of my vals were melting. I`ve only ussed it once. Now i`m considering a CO2 system and am much more concerned about my plants.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

MaryPa said:


> Art,I was more of a fish person than plants. I just started using "Plant Gro" in my tanks last week because some of my vals were melting. I`ve only ussed it once. Now i`m considering a CO2 system and am much more concerned about my plants.


uh oh! She's getting hooked!


----------



## MaryPa (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh Laith please don`t say i`m getting hooked,that`s what happened with me and fish. but I guess you`re right I do lovge my plants. I`m upgrading the lights on my 125 gal this week,my plant selection will broaden.


----------

